# Provider down



## technofreak (20 Oktober 2005)

Wegen des Komplettausfalls des Providers sind CB und das Forum erst jetzt wieder erreichbar 

(Kein DoS) 

tf


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2005)

Anscheinend ging bei Änderungen der Leitungen (so war das angekündigt) kräftig was schief.
Im Ergebnis war Server4You komplett weg, inklusive unseres Servers.

Hoffentlich hälts jetzt.


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

Nur am Rande:
http://www.dr-bahr.com/schadensersatz-bei-hosting-ausfall-beispiel-all-inkl-com.html


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Wir gestehen aber jedem - auch unserem Provider - zu, Fehler zu machen ohne dass wir ihm gleich das Hemd ausziehen.
Der Ausfall war ärgerlich, das ist klar, und wir hoffen, dass man an der entscheidenden Stelle daraus gelernt hat.


----------

